# Weather Loaches acting weird (okay--weirder than usual)



## skitty14 (Mar 9, 2005)

I've got 2 Weather Loaches, had them about 6 months, they're about 3 and 4 1/2 inches long, respectively. I've gotten used to them digging up plants, flipping over the "cave" and the general destruction. I still love the little buggers though. Anyway, they have taken to wedging themselves between the heater and the glass in a pile. The tank is about 78 degrees F. I know Loaches like it a little cold, that's why I'm at a loss for why they do this. The big guy is even sticking his face in the corner of the tank above the water line......
I'm on day 2 of Ick treatment, but they have been doing this for more than a week. Water is changed regulary, they're fed well and they would not have the Ick if the husband hadn't brought home some "pity fish" a few weeks back.
Thanks!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

how big is their tank? Either it is their normal activities or they are frustrated and bored because they don't have enough space.


----------



## skitty14 (Mar 9, 2005)

20 gallons. I'm going to start cycling my 10 gallon tank for their own place. As soon as I get rid of the Ick in the big tank, and the 10 is established again, I'll move them.
Thanks.


----------



## Fishguru (Mar 31, 2005)

has your treatment got malachite green in as loaches react very badly to it


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

make sure the tank is VERY WELL COVERED!! as we have about a 1/2 inch between the filter and hood of our community tank, and our weather loach jumped out! just a bit of advice from our experience a few days ago. but i do not know the anwser to your question srry.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm afraid 20g is too small. These fish grow BIG a bit under a foot, I would say 100 gallons would be the minimum size where they could act and grow normally.


----------



## Fishguru (Mar 31, 2005)

when u say weather loach do you mean "misgurnus anguillicaudatus" cause there are many other loaches with the same common name that don't get as big


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

10 gallons is way too smaall. get a 40 for them at least.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

weather loaches act wierder than normal when its about to rain, or there is a front of low pressure. before a storm they are most active, they sence or can feel barometric pressure. hence the name "weather" loach


----------

